# Got A Woody



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

just got this at a local online auction










but now the hunt begins for an original band


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Best of luck with finding an original bracelet, what does it look like?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

It will be one of these but highly unlikely to find one they can sometimes be found with the watch or the watch is missing the bracelet but I,ve never seen one on it,s own but you never know.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.accutron214.com/AccutronBands.htm#Currently Available Accutron Bracelets


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Dgf67 what a cool find.. :yes:

Dombox40 great watch with an awesome bracelet.. :thumbup:


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks oz. 

nice watch Dombox, i know it'll be hard to find but the search is part of the fun. h34r:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Not my watch pics nicked from the bay this watch did not sell it never reached it,s reserve and the bid was over $300. These normally fetch between $400-$600 depending on condition.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I do own this one should be back from the Brighton watch hospital soon.


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice watch... the wood grain texture in the bracelet looks good... :yes:


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

i've seen your band for sale dombox. i might get it so i can wear the watch while i continue looking.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't think I've seen that dial (OPs) on a woody before. Best of luck with your hunt, and yes it is real wood.

Here's mine and they are every bit as fun to wear as you might hope! :yahoo:










and my other 2, both 214s a 1966 Spaceview and 1966 Railroad approved (only a little Accutron collection).


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

trim said:


> Don't think I've seen that dial (OPs) on a woody before. Best of luck with your hunt, and yes it is real wood.
> 
> Here's mine and they are every bit as fun to wear as you might hope! :yahoo:
> 
> ...


Yep that,s a proper woody you have there very nice with it,s original bracelet. :thumbup:


----------

